# MoBo hat 8Pin/ 12V Atx- Netzteil nur 4Pin/12V geht trotzdem?



## Maschine311 (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leutz!
Habe gerade ein Prob!
Stelle gerade beim zusammenbau fest, das mein MoBo 2x4 Pins benötigt und das NT aber nur 4Pins für die 12V CPU versorgung hat

Mein Sys.
*GA-MA785GMT-UD2H*

 /Grafikkarte onboard ATI Radeon HD 4200 
AMD Athlon II X2 240 Boxed
Geil DDR3 1333MHz  CL7/ 1,5V
Samsung F3 500GB
Sony DVD RW

Das sind die zu versorgenden Teile, der PC wird "nie" OC und es kommen auch keine zusätzlichen Teile mehr rein. Grafik wird onboard verwendet!

Das NT was alles versorgen soll ist ein Be Quiet 430Watt Pure Power, was eigentlich von der Leistung her dicke für die paar Komponenten ausreichend sollte! Stelle nun fest das dieses NT nur 1x 4 Pin 12V CPU stromversorgung hat, aber das MoBo 2x4Pin 12V haben will!

Ich habe mal irgendwo im Thread gelesen, das es manchmal auch nur mit 4 Pins geht, obwohl eigentlich 8Pins benötigt werden, stimmt das?
Zum anderen, kann man irgendwelche anderen 12V Kabel mit einem Adapter für die CPU versorgung benutzen, z.B. das PCIe Kabel oder andere?

Bitte um schnelle antwort, danke euch!

Gruß
M311


----------



## Dr.House (18. Dezember 2009)

Es geht auch sicher nur mit dem 4-Pin .


Adapter gibt es auch. Versuch es erstmal nur mit dem 4-Pin.


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Dezember 2009)

Der 1 x 4-PIN sollte reichen, gerade da du kein OC machen möchtest.


----------



## Maschine311 (18. Dezember 2009)

Ging ja mal wieder rassant hier!
Ja probiers mal. In dem Handbuch MoBo steht was von 500W or greater NT. Na ja werde es mal versuchen, ergebnis kommt gleich!

Danke Dr. für deine schnelle Antwort


----------



## Dr.House (18. Dezember 2009)

500 Watt von einem "billig NT" meinen sie auch wenn sie es nicht schreiben. Ansonsten reichen locker 350 Watt aus.


----------



## Icke&Er (18. Dezember 2009)

8pin ist nur brei Oc Sinvoll/ratsam, da die CPU so eine konsantere Spannungsversorgung erhält!

Sollte also kein Prob sein, wenn du da nur 4pin anstepselst

MFG


----------



## Maschine311 (19. Dezember 2009)

Jau läuft alles auch nur mit 4 Pins. Also vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten!


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2009)

4 Pin Stecker reicht immer, niemand braucht 8 Leitungen.


----------

